

Avoiding Overlaod Hell in C# - bdfh42
http://journal.stuffwithstuff.com/2008/02/26/avoiding-overload-hell-in-c/

======
TheTarquin
[Snark]Ah, but is there a way to avoid typos in News.YC headlines?[/Snark]

Sorry, the pedant in me couldn't resist.

Interesting article, though. Just recently I took over a project with a .cs
file called "ToStrings.cs". It was the file in which all the ToString()
overloads were stored. It contained probably 100 or more. The author's closing
comments, though, are unfortunately spot on:

"In a production environment, this might be too strange looking for some
teams." If I replaced all the ToString() overloads with some kind of "nicer",
but bizarre-looking solution, my coworkers, I imagine, would be less-than-
appreciative. Sure, the overloads suck, but at least everyone knows the ways
in which they suck . . .

